# (MI) HRCH Highview's Hopeful "Jake"



## mudflapimmc (Feb 28, 2008)

Available for stud 

Hips:Good
Elbows:Normal
CNM:Clear
Eyes:Clear(Feb 11)
Black Labrador/Chocolate factored
300+ (and counting) HRC points 

Jake is 70#'s of solid muscle with great speed and power. He has become a complete retriever as a companion, hunting partner and hunt test teammate. He has been an awesome family pet and a fun dog to have at the line or in the blind. He has been hunted over by different handlers and is very biddable. Excellent waterfowl dog and great in the upland field. Check out our website for Jake's pedigree. http://highviewsretrievers.net


----------

